# Desert Springs Marriott Villa II - Thurs June 23 week



## 1sue01 (May 16, 2022)

Have  2 bedrooms for rent.  Starting Thurdsday, June 23 for 7 night.   I am asking $800.  This is way below the normal price of over $1900 to book with points or $2500 thats on Markeplace ads. Family reunion cancelled due to early delivery of a new baby boy by my daughter.  So excited for the new baby but boo boo due to not going.


sue


----------



## Oceans8 (May 16, 2022)

1sue01 said:


> Have 3 different 2 bedrooms for rent.  Starting Thurdsday, June 23 for 7 night.  Price is per unit.  Will rent one or all 3.  Family reunion cancelled due to early delivery of a new baby boy by my daughter.  So excited for the new baby but boo boo due to not going.
> 
> sue



HI! I'm interested. How much for one of your 2BR units? Thanks


----------



## coronacars (May 16, 2022)

Sent PM


----------



## 1sue01 (May 17, 2022)

HI! I'm interested. How much for one of your 2BR units? Thanks


----------



## 1sue01 (May 17, 2022)

$800 I use Zelle or paypal


----------



## Oceans8 (May 17, 2022)

1sue01 said:


> $800 I use Zelle or paypal




Hi Sue, I'm ready to book your unit. Please PM me.


----------



## Oceans8 (May 17, 2022)

1sue01 said:


> $800 I use Zelle or paypal



Hi Sue, I've sent you a PM with my email and phone number. i'm ready to send you payment.
Thank you


----------



## Oceans8 (May 17, 2022)

1sue01 said:


> $800 I use Zelle or paypal



Thank you! I replied to your email. Please let me know when you're ready to accept payment. Thank you


----------



## Oceans8 (May 18, 2022)

1sue01 said:


> $800 I use Zelle or paypal



Hi Sue, hope you received my email confirming my payment has been sent. Thank you


----------



## 1sue01 (May 27, 2022)

renter has backed out so it’s avail again.  One 2 bed/2bath at Marriott desert springs villas II for June 23-June 30 for $800


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2022)

1sue01 said:


> renter has backed out so it’s avail again.  One 2 bed/2bath at Marriott desert springs villas II for June 23-June 30 for $800


That stinks. What went wrong here, it looks like they sent a payment?


----------



## 1sue01 (May 27, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> That stinks. What went wrong here, it looks like they sent a payment?


Oceans8 paid but I had a 2nd room and the other party did complete. They kept saying they sent it but never did.  I would get an email stating they got it but my banks said they never did and PayPal has no record.


----------



## jules54 (May 29, 2022)

Sue you might want to post the username of the people that said they wanted the unit and said they paid but never did. We need to start rooting those folks out.


----------



## 1sue01 (Jun 1, 2022)

Bump


----------



## 1sue01 (Jun 2, 2022)

jules54 said:


> Sue you might want to post the username of the people that said they wanted the unit and said they paid but never did. We need to start rooting those folks out.


The name was “Zoey K”and she came from Redweek.


----------



## 1sue01 (Jun 3, 2022)

PLEASE DELETE AS ITS BEEN RENTED


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 3, 2022)

1sue01 said:


> PLEASE DELETE AS ITS BEEN RENTED


threads for rented weeks aren't generally deleted on the forum. They just fall back as new listings come in.


----------

